# Got room for 2 more Sunday offshore



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Heading out early Sunday out of Orange Beach. Plan to troll but water looks dirty so we will do some bottom bumping and deep dropping as well. Everyone splits cost and plan on fishing most of the day. Boat is a 31 Cape Horn. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd love to go with ya'll Jamie but I'm already committed. I may have a friend or 2 that may be interested if you want me to ask.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Chris. Yeah if you want to ask them that is fine.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

Jamie,

Got your txt last night while at work, sorry I disn't get back to ya, they where beating us up pretty good.

I'm not going to be able to make it Sunday, gotta work again.

Thanks for the invite, it's much appreciated


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PM me your phone number when you get a chance


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

still got room if anyone wants to go catch some fish.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I just scored some tickets for the Blue Wahoos on sunday. D'oh! I hope you have openings often.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Gaff said:


> I just scored some tickets for the Blue Wahoos on sunday. D'oh! I hope you have openings often.


We get room every once in a while. See ya next time.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

So, if i head out with you in the future will I need an AL fishing license then? Or can you drop me off in FL? :thumbup:


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

haha. AL license needed.


----------

